# Amphilophus



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Im interested n getting an Amphilophus species. I want a pair but don't have room for a huge tank. What is the smallest of that family? I've only kept RD n the past


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Amphilophus xiloaenisis is the smallest I believe.


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Robertsoni is fairly friendly and doesn't require the largest of tanks.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

What is the usual size for adults of both these species. Thanks for the help btw


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Robertsoni males can reach up to 10 inches. females a bit smaller. Tank size would be 500 liters or possibly a bit less depending on company.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

That's not too bad, but I'm lookin for something a little bit smaller. Maybe ill try another family. But what about Lyonsi, anyone have info on those?


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Check a little here if you wish. The site is in swedish but there is a translate button that might be ok, once you click on a species.
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... rdamerika'


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Robertsoni are now astatheros, no longer amphilophus... And males can be perticularly hard on females so tank size matters...

Experience tells me you might want to consider something a bit smaler. Are ther any SA species you might be interested in?


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm considering a few species right now. Salvini's, Sajica, HRP, Cutteri's, or maybe Lyonsi if the don't get too large. One site I saw said they get like 15 cm SL, but I'm not sure what that means. And the same site also said Amphilophus Xilo. gets 16 cm SL. Can yall help me out on what that means and is it accurate, cuz 16 cm is only a little more than 6 inches and that would be fine to me.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rigo*,

"SL" stands for standard length, which means measured from nose to the base of the tail (i.e. not including tail). The other measurement abbreviation is "TL", which stands for total length; implying the measured tip to tip including tail.

I was questioning the 16cm SL on the Xilo from that website as well. I have never kept one but seen some pretty large looking ones on the internet.

What size tank are you stocking?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe Xilo males get around 8.5- 9". I have a female that is almost a year old and she is around 5-6".


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm stocking a 75. I knew that 6 in. didn't sound right for a Xilo. either. I want something that can be comfortable n that tank for its whole life with a pair and maybe some dithers if possible. Robertsoni and Xilo. seem too big. I'm thinking Sajica, but would like an Amphilophus if I could find one to fit. Nobody has experience with Lyonsi? Just curious


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Rigo said:


> I'm considering a few species right now. Salvini's, *Sajica, HRP, Cutteri's*, or maybe Lyonsi if the don't get too large. One site I saw said they get like 15 cm SL, but I'm not sure what that means. And the same site also said Amphilophus Xilo. gets 16 cm SL. Can yall help me out on what that means and is it accurate, cuz 16 cm is only a little more than 6 inches and that would be fine to me.


Any of these are winners


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody. One more question and this may sound dumb but u think I could keep too pairs in a 75 of the smaller growing cichlids? Say HRP's, Rainbows, Convicts, Yellow Dwarfs, etc.?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Not dumb, only dumb if you don't ask...

I would say yes as long as they were not too closly related... AND if you provide obvious territories...

Be prepared for no fry to survive though... This way if any do survive it'll be a bonus!


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Its possible. although I would stay away from convicts as they can get mean specially if they start to breed. But that is my personal opinion.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna give it a try. I'll definately keep a close watch for aggressive behavior tho.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

with what species?


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I really like Sajica's they are my first choice, guess I'm gonna work off of that and find something a little different. Maybe Calico Convicts, or maybe HRP. Just a little worried at the blue in the HRP's but they really look different to me. Cutteri would be my second choice but they are probably too similar.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I forgot to ask. Any suggestions on what to try as tankmates?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

All of the species you listed will hybridize with one another... Just an FYI. 

Sword Tails... Congo tetras...


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I had considered the hybrid thing, was thinking of letting them mature and pair off in a smaller tank with only those of their species. Then add them at same time to the 75. But I'm not sure if it is necessary, I can't always keep an eye on who's pairing with who. Congo tetra are nice, what about a good clean up crew?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Rigo said:


> what about a good clean up crew?


My favorite is corry cats, specifically Juli.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My theory on "clean up crews" is this. They poop too. Sure they may eat some missed food, they may keep your glass clean, but they still poop, so get what you would like to see in the tank knowing full well you're still going to have to clean it...


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree, I'm not saying they'll keep the tank completely clean and all. Any fish adds to bio load, just like a bottom dweller to pic up some wasted food items and such. I'm thinkin a Raphael Cat or two.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Perfect.


----------



## raglanroad (Sep 20, 2004)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Rigo*,
> 
> "SL" stands for standard length, which means measured from nose to the base of the tail (i.e. not including tail). The other measurement abbreviation is "TL", which stands for total length; implying the measured tip to tip including tail.
> 
> ...


I have questions about that too. If Standard Length is given in a study, and that is used to differentiate species, what does that standard length mean ? 
that is when we know that the fish easily get bigger than the standard length stated, how can it be used as a differentiating feature ?
A recent study on angelfish species differentiation states from Kullander that scalare SL is greater than altum SL

"Standard length" seems to be what Kullander measured of a few specimens...but is it the biggest, or the average of a few specimens ? Who knows ?


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

U got me :-?


----------

